# Help a guy out with his first Sig?



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello all... today has been a huge day for me on the forum. I thought maybe it was time I stepped up my game and get my first signature. 

Of course, I have the photo editing skills of a kindergartner with finger paints... so I'm respectfully asking for anyone's help here.

I would have to say my nominees for my first Sig would have to be Dustin Proirier or the California kid... or both. 

Two completely different guys... but what can I say. :dunno:

Anyone willing to help a brother out would be greatly appreciated!:bye01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll see what I can do dude!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Hello all... today has been a huge day for me on the forum. I thought maybe it was time I stepped up my game and get my first signature.
> 
> Of course, I have the photo editing skills of a kindergartner with finger paints... so I'm respectfully asking for anyone's help here.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out the member portfolios under the GFX section as well. Maybe you'll find something you like. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/gfx-portfolios/


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I'll see what I can do dude!


Awesome, thanks!



Rauno said:


> You might want to check out the member portfolios under the GFX section as well. Maybe you'll find something you like.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/gfx-portfolios/


I'll definitely check it out. Admittedly, I haven't spent much time outside of the UFC section... so I'm definitely ignorant to some of these resources.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know I got a bunch of Faber ones in mine.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OK I'm out, this thread just got WEIRD.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Toxic said:


>


In all his butt chin glory!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rich212 said:


>


We have a winner!


----------

